# Silly Plane Rehab of the Day



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay, so I saw this eBay listing about to expire, and no one had ponied up the 99 cent opening bid yet. It was pretty rusty, and I knew it was a P.O.S. plane, what with the plastic handles and all, but I was strangely attracted to the retro-looking plastic pistol grip.

Once I got the surface rust and grime off, it turned out to be in pristine condition. My questions is "Does anybody know when these were made?" I've seen a few "Corsair by Great Neck" with a similar tote, but this is the only one like this I've seen bearing the Great Neck badge. Great Neck still makes a cheap plane similar to this, but they now have wood handles, so I really have no guess about the age of this one. Any thoughts?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i dont know* Charlie* but you got it looking like new.i got a couple that i can send you if you could get them like that


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

If you ever need a new handle









This was from a "New" plane i got back in the 70s. The one I got after that was a red-bodied, bakelite handled version. I re-had the red one, the other????? All I have left is a tote.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

For 99 cents, that's nice ! Probably work as good as any other when you sharpen and tune it up. i've never seen those before. The plastic might outlast wood totes as well. At that price, I'd get the whole set and unload all these Stanleys I rarely use.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

double post??


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks great Charlie…. how does it work? You might have found a gem.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Where's the money shot. I know you got it working!

I know how those odd attractions can be. Have you thought about replacing the plastic? I could deal with the tote, but there's something about that knob.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

On a more serious note, I have a Vaughan & Bushnell 904 winging it's way to me as we speak. It's a Bedrock clone, rather rare, and they were drop-forged as opposed to cast. From the photos in the listing, and what little information I can find on the web, it is a high quality plane. I'm looking forward to shining it up.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don, I guess I might be able to get it working, but I doubt it's worth the effort. It just doesn't feel very well made, and I'm sure it would never live up to any of my better #4's.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It might be a POS, but it looks wonderful. How good does it work?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Haven't really tried to tune it up, Russell. It's not high on my priority list as a user… I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

OH no Charlie you dont get of the hook so easy ….LOL
since you already have braged … you allso need to give us the oblique picture 
where it makes beautyfull curly shaves ….. so on to the shapeningstation with it …. LOL

that Voughan looks good too
take care 

Dennis


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Not sure where it's made but you did a great job.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The one i had like that, way back when they wer new, seemed to be "loose' . Spent as much time re-adjusting the iron to cut, as I did using that thing. Never could get things "tight". Bolts must have needed a lock washer under them, or something. Not sloppy, just loose. Blade was easy to sharpen.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

"Loose" is a good description of how this one feels.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats on the irresistible restore Charlie. I thought I was the only guy that bought those, "Ah shucks, if nobody else will, I'm a gonna" planes. I finally stopped even looking. Too many piling up ;-))


----------



## maddawg308 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just bought one of these at the local flea market, black plastic handles and light rust. Looking forward to cleaning it up and adding it to the till to work some wood later on in the fall.


----------

